# My old chevy



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2017)

In  1974 I bought 2 tires that were on the back of this car for $15 only to find out I had to wait till the car went to the junk yard. So I took the car and put in a transmission and drove it for 4 years. After that it sat in the yard for a year and my brother inlaw asked if he could have it. He stored it in a lean to shed until about 2007 and now he has it looking pretty good.
That is my bother inlaw in the black shirt.


----------



## frodo (Sep 13, 2017)

NICE RIDE !!!!!!!!

Is that you with the hat?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2017)

No I haven't seen the car yet. It was supposed to be here for a show the other day but they were calling for rain so he canceled. He lives on one of the islands out in the straight.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sweet. What a great story. Did you ever get the two tires?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2017)

They were still on the car last I saw of it. Not the ones in the picture.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 13, 2017)

First car I owned was a 62 Impala, Marina Blue with a white conv top. 283 with powerglide. Of all the cars I've owned, that's the first on the list I wished I'd of kept. 

Nice looking car Neal!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2017)

I am not sure but I think he put a 409 in it. But is was the 283 when I had it. I am still trying to find the guy that gave it to me.


----------



## frodo (Sep 14, 2017)

my first car was a 64 falcon,  wish i still had it


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 14, 2017)

My first car was a 1965 Rambler Classic. at 16 years old it was quite the car and it had the laydown rambler seats. 

Great for camping....


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 14, 2017)

Why dont they make new vehicles with something like this... I would love to be able to camp in my car comfortably.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 14, 2017)

Bud, you misspelled drive-in.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 14, 2017)

I slept one night in a 65 Rambler, there was nothing comfortable about it.


----------



## Flyover (Sep 14, 2017)

inspectorD said:


> Why dont they make new vehicles with something like this... I would love to be able to camp in my car comfortably.


Doesn't anyone here read Backwoodsman magazine? A few issues ago they had an article by a guy who converted his Hyundai Accent hatchback into an RV and lived in it for months. Looked pretty comfy!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 14, 2017)

View attachment e422a08a2b69691860d08e3289c9363f--used-campers-for-sale-retro-campers.jpg


H eres a picture of inspectors new car/camper....


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 15, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Bud, you misspelled drive-in.



Many a drive-in movie were not watched in that car.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 18, 2017)

Dont hate the player...:nono::rofl:


----------

